# Gas Pump Display



## Mickm (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello all,
This is a display cabinet I just completed for my shop.
I built it from an ole 50's Tokeim gas pump.
Cheers!
Mickm 

View attachment th_BEFORE_AFTER.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 31, 2011)

man that is so awesome.  I love it.  I keep looking for old gas pumps like that to restore for my shop but so far haven't found any for what I want to spend, (which is not very much lol.)  but that looks great.:thumbsup:

only thing is you need to post some better pictures I can barely see it lol.


----------



## Mickm (Sep 1, 2011)

mustanggarage: Thanks for the kind words. There is a guy here that has many pumps is different conditions. I gave $300 for the pump. Sold off what I didn't use so nothing was wasted.
Here is a larger pic.





Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## havasu (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a great idea for an old pump. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 1, 2011)

I really like that.  that is an awesome idea.  I started checking craigslist the other day looking for pumps.  I probably won't ever do it but you never know.  I do think that something like that would look pretty cool in my garage.:thumbsup:


----------



## GR_Admin (Sep 1, 2011)

That looks great. Wonderful job!


----------



## Mickm (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words guys.
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## thomask (Nov 8, 2011)

Mickm said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys.
> Cheers!
> Mickm



Mickm,  Can you show us any pictures you took in progress.  You must have a talent for paint and body? 
Is there a light inside the pump? 

This is cool


----------



## Mickm (Nov 9, 2011)

Thomask asked:"Can you show us any pictures you took in progress"

Sure thing Thomask. Here are some shots of the build process. It was really pretty easy. 
Yes, there are two lights. One on the top that illunates the globe and a small led light that gives light to the cabinet inside. It came from Lowe's and fit's perfectly.




Here is the pump as it's being disassembled. Warning!!! don't use a torch to cut anything, there may be old gas in the lines.




This is the frame work from the pump that will be reused.




I made new front and rear panels. The front has the opening (with glass recessions) and the back had nothing but a hole at the bottom for the electrical cord to pass thru.




The framework was coverering with red oak panels that were inlaid with the shelving tracks. Four of these were made. 




The inside was lined with 1/8" red oak plywood, then stained.
Everything is held together with hidden bolts. A red oak floor will be added at the end.




The reassembly has started after all the body work is done and everything is painted. The side go on first.
Notice the light at the top for the globe.




This is a shot of the top light.




This is the LED for the cabinet.




Glass door was cut and mounted using shower door hinges. A magnet latch was used to keep the door in position. I added a decal at the bottom and some pin striping from the local auto parts store.

Let me know if you have any questions and thanks for the interest.

Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## thomask (Jan 4, 2012)

Mickm,

One of the BEST POSTS I have seen on here.

Thanks a million for the pics of the build process.  I would love to have one of these in my garage or even in my office to hold my collection of model cars. 

I see by your last picture you are a busy guy that is very organized with projects listed on your white board.

It is tough out there to find these old pumps to restore.  Could you actually build one ( the box) from scratch and just buy the parts?  Maybe an old steel locker could be used and add light on top.  Any ideas?


----------



## Mickm (Jan 5, 2012)

thomask,
Thanks so much for the kind words. They are much appreciated.
Since I finished the cabinet, I've had so many people come by my shop just to see it.
You can buy a fiberglass version that is the same pump but I did not want a fiberglass replica, plus it doesn't have the wood walls inside and they cost upwards of $2500!

I would think you could make something similar from just about anything. I am fortunate, there is a guy near me that has probably 100 old pumps. I picked this one up for $250. Total cost of everything to build the cabinet was around $800. I sold the front door and all the pumps, motor etc from inside so I have less than that in it.


Thanks again,
Mickm


----------



## Marlorup (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with everyone, you did an awesome job on that project.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2012)

That is awesome looking, I have been given a pump similar to that just haven't picked it up yet. I want to just restore mine to original and let it stand in the corner.


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2012)

My cousin has about a dozen of them, all in need of clean up. I wonder if he would like to part with one?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2012)

That pump is sweet, would make a great addition to the basement.


----------



## Kelowna (May 24, 2012)

What a nice idea, and wonderfully executed work.


----------



## Mickm (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words about the display pump. I am have really gotten a lot of positive comments from all who have been by my shop and seen it in person. The only difference is now it is full of models.

Chris, I too like the pumps just restored. Remember, there is no need to re-add the pump or motor or any of the heavy stuff in the bottom.
Here is a pic of my Martin Swartz pump.





With many of these old pumps, you could simply cut out the front and add glass,the use the original hinges as the front and back face opens and closes. Just an idea.

cheers!
Mickm


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2012)

They are just awesome, loving that Air pump to.


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2012)

Found these in my cousin's garage the other day. 

View attachment IMG_20120529_185023.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_184910.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_184927.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_184945.jpg


----------



## thomask (May 31, 2012)

Man now that is cool.  Any plans for it?


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2012)

No, I'm certain they will just be that way until he dies. He has 20-30 containers and about 10 garages stuffed with relics. Here are some of the garages. He collects jeeps, fire trucks, Corvairs, Suzuki Samari's, and hundreds of antique cars. 

View attachment IMG_20120529_185552.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_190416.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_190448.jpg


----------



## thomask (May 31, 2012)

We need him to post up some of these great TOYS.

I am sure he has many great stories to share.

An American Pickers honey hole but not for sale?


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, I've been trying to get him to sell me the T-Bird for 10+ years. Nope, nothing is for sale. Some of his finer cars are a '53 T-bird with just a few thousand miles on it (the Baby Blue car in the pics), a first year Corvette with a six cylinder (behind the baby blue T-Bird), a 1960 Cadillac, and a 34 ford with NOX which has been dyno'ed at 950 HP. Just last month he bought a '57 Buick, a '59 Edsel, and a '37 Ford.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2012)

I must have something wrong with me because if I had all those I would find some way to display them. I couldn't have all that just hiding in the garage waiting to die.


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2012)

When he pulls the scratchy covers off those relics, I really cringe. I also thing a nice, dustproof huge garage would be his best bet. I also think he should have a mechanic employed full time just to rotate the air in the tires.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2012)

How does he keep them all working.


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2012)

He doesn't. If he has a hankering to drive one, he will pull it out, replace the battery, pour some fresh gas in it, and fires it up.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2012)

Seems like a waste of money on batteries and fuel and carb cleaning. Noit to mention tires and everything that goes bad from sitting.


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2012)

Money is about the least concern for him. As he says, "He who dies with the most toys wins!"

You should see his gun collection! Beautiful collection, but I'm always giving him crap about the dirt and dust on them.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2012)

He can give the guns to me and I will take good care of them.


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2012)

Me too! Right after the divorce!


----------



## Mickm (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! I believe I would be bringing him coffee and paper every morning so some day he may let me have a shot at one of them.
He has some really nice stuff there. Unfortunately, with this ethanol gas, letting a vehicle (with rubber fuel lines) sit up is a no-no. That crap will eat up a fuel line in a short amount of time, trust me.

Here are my rides.
The 1933 Ford is an all Henry steel car. The 1969 Chevy truck is my daily driver.











I wish you luck getting some of those treasures.
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## thomask (Jun 2, 2012)

Mickm,  

That is a great couple of cars.  

That 1969 Chevy is a neat driver for sure. Sure a great paint combo.


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice vehicles.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I finally went and picked up my new project. Here she is in all her glory. I'll get some more picks when I finally take her out of the truck tonight. 

View attachment IMG_20120624_170809.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 25, 2012)

That is great Chris! Where on earth did you find that great relic of the past?


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

Riks other half had it in her shop and was wanting to get rid of it. 

It will be a while before I can get around to redoing it since I have so many other projects going on but at least I can order the parts I need.

Here are a few more pics. 

View attachment IMG_20120625_184226.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120625_184234.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120625_184248.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120625_184254.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 25, 2012)

Really sweet! I'm looking for the progress on that.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice find Chris, I'd love to have one.


----------



## Mickm (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome Chris! That is a sweet looking pump. Please keep us informed as to your progress.

Here are a couple shots from where I got mine. This is less than a third of what he has.











Pumps are still out there. If anyone is interested in one of these, Id be glad to hook you up with the guy.

cheers!
Mickm


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've had this for 20 + yrs,  moved coast to coast, and back, now resides forever  in AZ, but not in its final spot in the shop.
its parked on the patio for now,  but will go by the garage soon,

seeking a "visual"  somday. 

View attachment RGas pump 002.jpg


View attachment RGas pump 003.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2012)

That thing is nice. Hopefully in the future I will have a 51 Ford Pickup to put it next to.


----------



## marty_p (Jul 16, 2012)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get the few missing chrome pieces to my pump?


----------



## thomask (Apr 11, 2013)

*Hey there cruzn57,*
That neat old gas pump needs to go in my garage, if you are not going to use it!

I would put a light in her that comes on when you pull in the garage by adding a motion detector.

Now that is COOL no matter what anybody else says.

*Hey Chris, *
That gas pump you got is cool and I know it will look like a million bucks when you get her done.  BTW I worked at at Chevron (Standard Oil) station as a teen. Gas was 35 cents then and we had charge accounts for our regular customers.  

What parts do you need I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2013)

I need the chrome pieces. The last guy took it apart to rebuild it and lost a few. I will run to storage next week and see which ones I have.


----------



## Mickm (Aug 21, 2014)

The build pics I posted for this build have been moved so the images don't show now and I have been asked to repost them, so here they are.

This is what I started with. It is an original Tokeim 39 gas pump. Be sure to take everything apart with wrenches and not try to cut corners and use a cutting torch or saw as the pumps can still be holding some very old gas that could explode. 




Here is the original framework that was re-used.  




I made new 16 ga. front and rear face plates. The rear had no window, with only a small hole at the bottom for the electrical cord to exit. Notice the recess door area in the front.




The back




Red Oak (stained and sealed) was used to make the inside walls that attache to the original skeleton and secure the shelf adjustment strips.
Here everything has been blasted, body work completed and ready for primer.




Here it is primed, ready for paint.




The original globe light standard was reused.




More to come...


----------



## Mickm (Aug 21, 2014)

I used a recessed LCD light from Lowe's for the inside cabinet light.
You can also see how the glass shelf tracks are located.




Both the globe and cabinet light are wired together and controlled by a switch on the side of the pump.




Front and rear stainless trim pieces were soda blasted and polished with new hardware ready to be bolted back into place.




An outside frame work was made to support the red Oak floor. Here reassembly is taking place.




Right Side-the reset handle simply spins. Notice the small light switch above.




Here you see the left side. The original handle retainment is polished and reused. I made a thin stainless plate to work at a washer for the attachment screws and a machined slot to keep the spout in position. I made a handle holder to replicate the original that did not protrude into the inside wall. This piece was primed and painted black. Also a reproduction hose block was purchased as the original was not present. Due to where I wanted to place this in my shop I reversed the side of the pump to have the hose on the left. 




I had a glass company cut the door glass. It is secured using simple shower door hardware with a spring loaded magnetic lock allowing access into the cabinet.
Here is the finished product. 




This was a great project that most anyone could do. It took some welding, bodywork and painting. The new front and rear panels were outsourced from a sheet metal shop. Total cost was about $800. I got the idea from one of the fiberglass replicas I had seen on the internet. They sell for around $2800!

I think it is cool to take something old and thrown away and give it new life.


Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## retrobob (Aug 23, 2014)

Mickm, Thanks for the repost.  I have the unit totally dismantled and will take it to be sand blasted this weekend.  I am going to leave the upper works (numbers apparatus)  in the machine so won't have as much display space.  

Bob H.


----------



## retrobob (Aug 23, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a kit to use in my machine that will make it look like the gas is flowing through the lens?


----------



## odorf (Sep 30, 2015)

here is my gas pump display.     View attachment 2815


could not help myself,,,,

View attachment 2814


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2015)

And you only bought six gallons.


----------



## odorf (Oct 1, 2015)

Chris said:


> And you only bought six gallons.





no, i filled up,  the pump was running when i took the picture.

was surprised it was not blury.


----------

